# Looking for "Jean Therapy" by Maverick



## symphonic45 (Dec 13, 2009)

I've been looking for it manually and via the search engine on Dimensions the past couple of days now. If it is no longer archived on this forum, does anyone have a link to it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tsap (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.foreverchanging.org/bb/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=27


----------



## symphonic45 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks, Tsap!


----------



## Tsap (Dec 14, 2009)

No problem at all, symphonic45. I have liked much your writings and had recently seen the story in question.


----------



## Craiger16 (Dec 14, 2009)

I cpuld never remember the name of this story! thanks!


----------

